# Deep Love



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Some friends of mine created a rock/folk opera called Deep Love which is a story about a love quadrangle gone bad in which everybody dies at the end.

The music is really quite good. One of the performers is Jon Peter Lewis from season 3 of American Idol. He's a former student of mine.

Two years ago I did a lighting design for them and this year they are planning a tour to southern Cal, maybe up to Seattle and Portland, SLC and a few places inbetween.

Here's a link to my blog post about the lighting design I did for them

http://garycbenson.blogspot.com/2013/04/deep-love-lighting-design.html

And here's a link to their webpage.

http://www.deeploveopera.com/

It tours during the month of Halloween, so if it's in your area, I think you should go see it. It's very cool. They suggest the audience dress appropriately for a funeral


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm excited for you to be involved in something like this. I checked out thier site and saw them on the Voice. I hope they do well there too. I like their style of music. It the opera makes it as far as Oklahoma, I'd love to see it.


----------

